# ral0 not connecting : multicast errors and more!



## dx__ (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello,

Before coming here I had attempted to figure out the problem myself and then I tried to google it - to no avail. I don't have a wired connection, and I'm really lost. Typing on a smartphone right now but I'll try to give as much info as possible:

/etc/rc.conf:

```
wlans_ral0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="ssid dlink bssid 00:22:B0:XX:XX:XX dhcp"
```

That's all I got. I've tinkered too much to get it all down (i.e. the multicast errors).

Right now */etc/rc.d/netif start* produces a 
	
	



```
ifconfig: create: bad value
```
 error that leaves me confused.

I'd appreciate any help on the matter and I'm willing to provide any info required. Thanks.


----------



## dx__ (Oct 20, 2011)

Alright, so I've gotten a little further along, rebuilt the kernel with the ralfw device, and have played around with ifconfig, and still have not been able to associate, though it seems to scan and not connect.

This is my ifconfig:

```
ral0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
ether 00:1d:7e:95:15:e6
media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
status: associated

wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
ether 00:1d:7e:95:15:e6
inet 192.168.1.3 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
status: no carrier
ssid dlink channel 6 (2437 MHz 11g) bssid 00:22:b0:xx:xx:xx
country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 5
protmode CTS bintval 0
```

My readjusted /etc/rc.conf:

```
keymap="us.iso"
moused_enable="YES"
wlans_ral0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="inet 192.168.1.3 ssid dlink bssid 00:22:b0:d3:04:92 mode 11g netmask 255.255.255.0 channel 6 dhcp"
```

and when I type [CMD=]/etc/rc.d/netif restart[/CMD], these are the errors that show up:


```
ifconfig: interface wlan0 does not exist
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:1d:7e:95:15:e6
ral0: need multicast update callback
```

Any ideas? I'm really trying not to sound too desperate. I just rely on my internet, and I just threw my entire linux partition away to try and go BSD-solo for a month..


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 20, 2011)

Try letting wpa_supplicant(8) do the work.  Yes, even if you're not using WPA.  See Quick Wireless Setup On FreeBSD.


----------

